# DPD description website.



## Absent

Partly to try to get what DPD/DPRD is like across to non-sufferers (as much as anyone outside of DPD could ever understand) and partly for new sufferers, I wrote a 10 page website in which I aimed to concisely describe my main experiences of DPD/DPRD. It is another site to get DPD/DPRD better known and another view. I am forever explaining it to people and medical staff, so decided to write this account, trying to optimise the limited language for DPD/DPRD. Please note, it is mostly descriptive (i.e. not advice or treatment info). There if it is useful. https://www.describingdepersonalisation.com/ or https://www.depersonalisationdisorder.com


----------

